# Master The Index Card RPG In This Collected Edition



## Tonguez (Feb 5, 2022)

> is a 400-page rulebook




okay I like rules lite but pulled back and frowned at mention of the page count, 400 seems rather excessive for a lite system especially one called Index Card!

the +3 to rolls is also a weird number cause maths = Heavy (lol)

have never seen it though, but the page count and no index are turn offs


----------



## Aldarc (Feb 5, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> okay I like rules lite but pulled back and frowned at mention of the page count, 400 seems rather excessive for a lite system especially one called Index Card!
> 
> have never seen it though, but the page count and no index are turn offs



It's a lighter system, but it's also a compilation of materials developed for it. But it helps if you break the book up as three sections: the "Core" part, the GM Materials, and then Supplements. 

Core System: pp. 5-20
Player's Guide: pp. 21-75 (Alfheim & Warp Shell character generation, loot/equipment, spells, leveling, etc.)


GM's Guide: pp. 77-118
Monsters: pp. 119-153


Worlds/Settings: pp. 155-316
Magic: pp. 317-369 - an optional more advanced approach to spells
Tables: pp. 371-399



Tonguez said:


> the +3 to rolls is also a weird number cause maths = Heavy (lol)



It's not a +3 to rolls. It's a +3 or -3 to the DC. So a scenario with a DC 12, would have an Easy DC of 9 or a Hard DC of 15.


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 5, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> okay I like rules lite but pulled back and frowned at mention of the page count, 400 seems rather excessive for a lite system especially one called Index Card!
> 
> the +3 to rolls is also a weird number cause maths = Heavy (lol)
> 
> have never seen it though, but the page count and no index are turn offs



It really is rules-light . . . but has been received so well the game has grown. The "Master Edition" has a high page count due to the inclusion of the campaign material mentioned in the review.

If you are interested in the game, but perhaps a "lighter" version of it (heh) . . . . you can try the 2nd Edition rules (200 pgs), or even the original card-based sets the ruleset evolved from. Check out Runehammer Games on DriveThruRPG.com.

The designer also has an interesting YouTube channel (_which used to be called Drunkin & Dragons, now called Runehammer Games_) where he posts videos on his gaming style that evolved into the ICRPG. Even if you are playing a different d20 D&D style game, it's a good channel to watch for tips and techniques on how to simplify your games and make them play faster.


----------



## Retreater (Feb 6, 2022)

I got the previous edition of ICRPG. But having never played it, I decided against getting this Master edition until I try the previous book (which honestly, I think is more that sufficient for my needs).
ICRPG occupies a certain niche, feeling almost like a hybrid of d20 and Savage Worlds (generic rules system, increasing die types for your effort dice). And there are some good suggestions like giving "HP" to skill checks and having successes count against them just like a combat.
Still, it's an issue of "why don't I just play D&D?" Especially since the writer very publicly switched to OSE on his YouTube channel just as this new edition was getting promoted.


----------



## Aldarc (Feb 6, 2022)

Retreater said:


> I got the previous edition of ICRPG. But having never played it, I decided against getting this Master edition until I try the previous book (which honestly, I think is more that sufficient for my needs).



I think that 2e is sufficient too, as Hank doesn't really deviate much from that second book. The Free QuickStart also should work for most people. It was working on the latter that Hank realized that he didn't really need to do a 3e for ICRPG. 



Retreater said:


> ICRPG occupies a certain niche, feeling almost like a hybrid of d20 and Savage Worlds (generic rules system, increasing die types for your effort dice). And there are some good suggestions like giving "HP" to skill checks and having successes count against them just like a combat.
> Still, it's an issue of "why don't I just play D&D?" Especially since the writer very publicly switched to OSE on his YouTube channel just as this new edition was getting promoted.



I agree that Hank Ferninale appears to be sending mixed messages about his own system by switching to OSE; however, I don't think that somehow erases the value of ICRPG. IMHO, Hank is chasing the nostalgia of his own early gaming roots as he is also playing OSE in Blackmoor. I'm not sure how long-term that will be. I think that his switch mostly reflects his changing relationship from 5e D&D to OSE rather than his relation to ICRPG. 

As to why would I play ICRPG over D&D? The answer is that ICRPG is lighter, quicker, and easier to run/play with a _far flatter_ power curve.


----------



## Terry Herc (Feb 6, 2022)

> _Index Card RPG Master Edition_ is a 400-page rulebook designed by Hankerin Ferinale featuring black and white line art by Brandish Gilheim.



Clarification: it's the same guy - the writer and the artist are the same, with different nom de plumes. It's also "Gilhelm" with an L.

I've run several ICRPG campaigns with 2nd Edition, it's super easy to use and hack existing adventures to fit. I am eagerly awaiting my copy of the Master Edition through my FLGS. A great system.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 7, 2022)

Terry Herc said:


> I've run several ICRPG campaigns with 2nd Edition, it's super easy to use and hack existing adventures to fit. I am eagerly awaiting my copy of the Master Edition through my FLGS. A great system.



I have 2nd Edition. It's great for those game nights when we wanted something light that wasn't part of our normal campaign. (Sadly, those nights are long gone. :::weeps::

Do you happen to know what's the difference, if any, between 2nd Edition and Master? If any. Or is it just a compilation of 2nd Edition?


----------



## Aldarc (Feb 7, 2022)

Doc_Klueless said:


> I have 2nd Edition. It's great for those game nights when we wanted something light that wasn't part of our normal campaign. (Sadly, those nights are long gone. :::weeps::
> 
> Do you happen to know what's the difference, if any, between 2nd Edition and Master? If any. Or is it just a compilation of 2nd Edition?



There are some changes with character creation that stood out to me between 2nd Edition and Master: 

6 pts. for character attributes, 4 pts for effort bonuses, and Con bonus now counts as Armor.
Effort: Magic up to 1d10, Gun Effort up to d8, Tools up to d6.


----------



## evildmguy (Feb 9, 2022)

> It’s stronger to add in ideas rather than pull things out. Remove mechanics, and it can be a challenge to see how it damages parts of the rules before it’s too late.



I find this part interesting because for me, it's the exact opposite.  If I have a simple system and try to add in a new sub system or change a rule, I don't know how it will change other parts.  if I have a complex system, though, I find it easier to remove something and understand how that will work.  

For me, I think of 1E/2E v 3E/PF.  1E/2E was a generic system that's pretty simple at the core.  Add in psionics, either version, and it really changes things sometimes in wonky ways that are hard to predict.  I think of the other things they did at that time, like break the stats into two parts, try to do piecemail armor, or create spells points.  All of those did weird things, like one spell point system allowing a hundred first level spells, or at least twenty third level spells, or two ninth level spells.  It made the simple system a lot more extreme, which is tougher to judge or understand how the new parts will fit in with the rest.  Adding in the 2E kits really changed things as well.  This kit plays well with the core rules but that one means everyone need to take a kit or the character outshines everyone.  I'm looking at you, Bladesinger.  

3E/PF is more complex and a lot more moving parts but they work together better, imo, and it is easier to figure out what happens if you make changes or use other sub systems.  Take iterative attacks.  I have done normal iterative attacks with penalties and also iterative attacks without penalties.  I understood that it made combat more deadly.  Three action economy is another thing that makes combat deadly, with penalties or not, due to more attacks at early levels.  Maybe it's because more thought was put into it?  Sure, they couldn't see all feat combinations, so there are still edge cases but it's a lot more predictable, imo.  

Obviously the OP and I differ on that, which is fine!  It's also true that even after starting in 1E, playing in 2E, that 3E/PF1 just hit my sweet spot, so I know it so well.  

I also think that this might be too much like FATE and while also a great game, my group never got into it.  I tend to have players that like to be entertained, not have to do that much work on the story.  They are happy to leave that part up to me.

Thanks for the article!


----------



## evildmguy (Feb 9, 2022)

deleted for double post


----------



## Aldarc (Feb 12, 2022)

Retreater said:


> Still, it's an issue of "why don't I just play D&D?" Especially since the writer very publicly switched to OSE on his YouTube channel just as this new edition was getting promoted.



*Addendum:* the "switch" to OSE was for Hank's 31 Session campaign, which has now finished. In the recap of the last session, he said that he is "switching" back to ICRPG for his next campaign.


----------



## Retreater (Feb 13, 2022)

Aldarc said:


> *Addendum:* the "switch" to OSE was for Hank's 31 Session campaign, which has now finished. In the recap of the last session, he said that he is "switching" back to ICRPG for his next campaign.



I didn't mean to come across like I think he should be required to run ICRPG. I really enjoy his content regardless of the system he's using, and as a GM he should definitely run the game he thinks best for his group. I just found the timing odd - like I'd have expected him to be going all-in on promoting his new product. 
But you can only expect the unexpected from ol' Hankerin Ferinale.


----------



## Aldarc (Feb 13, 2022)

Retreater said:


> I didn't mean to come across like I think he should be required to run ICRPG. I really enjoy his content regardless of the system he's using, and as a GM he should definitely run the game he thinks best for his group. I just found the timing odd - like I'd have expected him to be going all-in on promoting his new product.
> But you can only expect the unexpected from ol' Hankerin Ferinale.



I understood you. I would have expected the same, but he also said in the same most recent video that sometimes switching systems helps your brain reset. It's possible that he felt like he needed a change of pace or got excited for a chance to try OSE.


----------

